# Plumbing Trivia



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea what Teetorbilt said


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Bingo ! you got it Teetorbilt .


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Teetorbilt beat me to the draw I was getting ready to post the answer, but did not type it fast enough. :w00t:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

My next guess was going to be anybody with a Delta single handle kitchen faucet. :laughing: Those things leak like sieves.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> My next guess was going to be anybody with a Delta single handle kitchen faucet. :laughing: Those things leak like sieves.


They sure do :laughing:


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Someone buys a ___________ every two seconds


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Wax Ring :laughing:


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Sorry try again .


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

90* sweat elbo.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

try again


----------



## QWIKWHIP (Nov 28, 2006)

tzzzz216 said:


> Someone buys a ___________ every two seconds


Plunger?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice guess Qwik that could be the answer.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

sorry try again


----------



## QWIKWHIP (Nov 28, 2006)

Tank flapper?


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Try again , getting warmer


----------



## QWIKWHIP (Nov 28, 2006)

Hmm, Toilet fill valve?


Or maybe Toilet seat?


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

you got it . The most bought brand is FluidMaster


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

You have a 4" water main in the wall of a 10 story building, there is a leak somewhere, the static pressure reading on the guage in the basement is 84 psi, leak stops at this psi reading, how high up will you need to go to find this leak?

Water is off to the building.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

8th floor?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Wrong, looking for height in footage to leak.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

84', give or take


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice guess but not correct.


----------



## QWIKWHIP (Nov 28, 2006)

If my calcs are correct (which they probley aren't) it should be about 15-16 ft.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

2nd floor maybe the third .


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

QWIKWHIP said:


> If my calcs are correct (which they probley aren't) it should be about 15-16 ft.


Soory not correct


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

tzzzz216 said:


> 2nd floor maybe the third .



Not correct, looking for number feet up?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Come on, I can't believe you don't know this answer, ok here is a clue 

DWV testing.


----------



## kennewickman (Dec 22, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Come on, I can't believe you don't know this answer, ok here is a clue
> 
> DWV testing.


10'


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

This was the question You have a 4" water main in the wall of a 10 story building, there is a leak somewhere, the static pressure reading on the guage in the basement is 84 psi, leak stops at this psi reading, how high up will you need to go to find this leak?

Water is off to the building.

So 10' is not correct.


----------



## kennewickman (Dec 22, 2006)

*leak*

Is the leak in the waterline or in the drainline??:whistling


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

In the Water line


----------



## kennewickman (Dec 22, 2006)

*leak*

I know this is a trick question. If the water is off & the pressure is still 84 lbs. the the leak is at the meter, right?:thumbup:


----------



## kennewickman (Dec 22, 2006)

*leak*



kennewickman said:


> I know this is a trick question. If the water is off & the pressure is still 84 lbs. the the leak is at the meter, right?:thumbup:


What I mean is the meter is not shuttin off all the way


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

193 feet


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Leak is was rolling rolling down the 4" vertical water line, stoped leaking and guage reads 84psi. how high up do you go to find the leak?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

gitnerdun said:


> 193 feet


Sorry thats not it.


----------



## kennewickman (Dec 22, 2006)

*Leak*



gitnerdun said:


> 193 feet


Its only a 10 story building...:laughing:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Water has a head pressure of .434lb per foot. 84 divided by .434 is 193? If the leak stops, it must be at the top. Trick question? where is the error?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

From the gauge up 193'. No basements in Fl.


----------



## kennewickman (Dec 22, 2006)

Come on Ron, just give us the answer :wallbash:


----------

